#  Chat Ecke >   Habt ihr jemals gesündigt? >

## Kaeks

Nein? Sicher?  :emot23_prayer:  
Na dann schaut doch mal nach, was ihr am Himmelstor zahlen müsstet um reinzukommen:  http://erbert.eu/suende/ 
Bei mir sind es "nur" läppische 730 ....  :nana_3_new:  
Viel Spaß dabei! 
Liebe Grüße
Kaeks

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
bin mit 1518,01 Euro dabei. 
Mit manchen "Sünden" bin ich aber gar nicht einverstanden. (z.B. Altersunterschied beim Sexualpartner)
Gibt es da noch die Möglichkeit des Einspruchs ? Wird bereits gezahlte Kirchensteuer angerechnet?  
Liebe Grüße 
Justitia

----------


## spokes

ooh, wie billig. Nur 683.86 €

----------


## Justitia

@ spokes, 
dann bist Du ja bis jetzt die "Heilige" unter uns Sündern. Bei Kaeks besteht ja auch noch die Gefahr bis 42 Jahre ihr "Sündenkonto" zu erhöhen. (mit 19 wäre ich auch noch günstiger davon gekommen)

----------


## spokes

und das mit 34  :Shocked:

----------


## spokes

max ist übrings 3798.36 € möglich.

----------


## Justitia

@ spokes 
wieso 34 ? 
mit 19 hätte ich 453,01 zu zahlen gehabt.

----------


## spokes

ich bin 34. das meinte ich.

----------


## Justitia

Unter spokes steht 42. 
Hast Du Dich älter gemacht? Wir wollen ja nicht, dass Du eine Lüge mit Dir rumschleppst. Denk ans Himmelstor - was eine Dauerlüge wohl kosten mag?

----------


## spokes

:Grin:  42 ist die Antwort auf das Leben, das Universum und den ganzen Rest.   :Grin:   
Buchtipp: Douglas Adams, Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis. Am besten die Triologie in fünf Bänden.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> 42 ist die Antwort auf das Leben, das Universum und den ganzen Rest.    
> Buchtipp: Douglas Adams, Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis. Am besten die Triologie in fünf Bänden.

 
Meine Antwort 6x7...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

naja so brav bin ich nun doch nicht 553.79 €

----------


## katzograph

Mir hat man 2.000,00 € geboten wenn ich komme, damit man da auch mal ein gutes Beispiel präsentieren kann. 
Äähh, eine Frage: " Was kostet angeben und prahlen?" 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Filliz

Hallo  
Ich müßte für meine Sünden 550 latzen. Naja, geht doch noch. :laughter10:  
Bis dann 
Tanja

----------


## lucy230279

583,25 EUR 
das geht doch noch.. :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:

----------


## urologiker

Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? 2963,8 Teuronen  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## spokes

> Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? 2963,8 Teuronen

  :eek!:

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ich brauche nur 75 zahlen!  :teasing_new:   :tongue_2_06:

----------


## spokes

Streber!

----------


## Kaeks

Ich mag urologiker... der rest ist mir eindeutig zu günstig!!! =P

----------


## mupfel

OMG - ich habe *1.175,03* Euros - hat das Folgen? Z.B. Rausschmiss aus diesem Forum  :f_14waiting_blue_1:

----------


## mupfel

> Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? 2963,8 Teuronen

  
Ok, alles wird gut -bin ja noch harmlos  :Grin:

----------


## spokes

ich frage mich gerade, was ich alles verpasst haben muss  :Shocked:

----------


## Brava

Boh  lucy du schlimmer als ich verwunder bin lach

----------


## Sylvia

:embarrassed_cut:   Muß ich mich schämen? Habe nur 225,09  zu zahlen.    
        Lg. Sylvi

----------


## lucy230279

@brava 
ich glaube, wenn ich den test in zwei wochen nochmal machen würde, würde es schlimmer werden :laughter10:

----------


## spokes

> ich glaube, wenn ich den test in zwei wochen nochmal machen würde, würde es schlimmer werden

  :bigeyes_2_blue8:

----------


## lucy230279

hab noch viiiel vor..grins

----------


## Brava

ok lucy dann machen wir ihn beide nochmal in 2 Wochen
vielleicht kommen wir ja an den urologiker ran sfg

----------


## lucy230279

also sooo schlimm bin ich nicht :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## littledarksoul

hihi bin auch gut weg gekommen  *580.86 * 
gg

----------


## stanica

hallo keks,wer nicht sündigt,lebt nicht-oder so! gruß stanica

----------


## LarsH

na, da fang ich doch schon mal das sparen an...
zu den 1351,48€ kommt bestimmt noch was dazu bis es soweit ist.

----------

